# CQ RAEM TEST

## UA9KZ

RAEM
:	27  2009 .  02:00 UTC
:	27  2009 .  09:59 UTC
       .
     , !


  .

----------


## RA3EM

* 
 .*
  5M Contest.

----------


## RK1NA

> .


TR4W

----------


## RA3ATX

> * 
>  .*
>   5M Contest.


  !        ,     ,        ,    UT7MA  ,      ,    :Smile:           , .. .

----------

UR5EQF V3.
  ,    !  :Super:

----------

> ?


 UR5EQF   CW   CW-Type.
  (),  .   ,  .      www.dxsoft.com,  .   :Laughing:

----------


## nomade

...)))
         .

----------


## nomade

** 

, !
 .
            . 
 CQWW     100.
Test RAEM     .        .

----------


## nomade

...)))      .     WW  .

     ,   .   .

----------


## Wrist

> -   RAEMe  N1MM ???


  ""  N1MM  ,    ,  ,    . 
     ?.

----------


## UA9KZ

> -   RAEMe  N1MM ???


 ,     
 UCXLOG.
  RAEM.
 UCx-  !

    TR4W.
  ,  N6TR  .

----------


## UA9KZ

> RAEM   UA0KW  1990  / - - -  70N-166E.
> 
> 
> 
> --  -  -...   
> 
> 
> 
> , -   -  80-   .


  , !
     20-.
   100 .

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,   .   .


  -   RAEM 
  ,   
  ,    
 . 
 -   QSO  5NN.
        .
  ,    RAEM 
 " ".       " ".
      ,  
      MC  .
     .
        ,
 -  - .

----------


## RK1AQ

"",      :Embarassed:  ,       -  20  . 
  .
73!

----------


## UA9KZ

> - 6 , 2   (S  N, O  W)  .


    ,   .

    .
        5NN.

 8    .

  .
   .   ,   
  .
  ,        .

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,   ,   ,  CW  ""    -  .


      RAEM
   ,     .

----------


## Wrist

> Wrist
> 
>    ""  N1MM   ...
> 
> 
>    .....


   ,      ,    RAEM     ,      .

----------


## RK1NA

> .   ,   
>  .


  .
      599.
  HNY  TU :-)

HNY!

----------


## UA9KZ

> "RAEM - "!


 ,    RAEM 
   1976 .

    -. 
   ,  
  "RAEM".
         .  -
    .
    !

     ,  .
 - 8    
 .
    .      .
       .

----------


## nomade

> RST


!  !
 . !

----------


## UA9KZ

> !  !
> 
>  . !


         :
   001 45N39O 

   5NN 45N39O
   P.S.    5NN

----------


## nomade

> :
> 
>    001 45N39O 
> 
> 
> 
>    5NN 45N39O
> 
>    P.S.    5NN



 .  .   5NN.
      5NN.
    .

----------


## DL5XJ

RX9TX Art,  n1mm     ?    ?

----------


## UA9KZ

RAEM 2008.

 QS   .

   SINGLE OP-ALL HIGH
 1 :
  QSO 624,  546
                 62722,  54701

                   Multi-ONE
 1 :
   QSO 645,  577
                  62814,  55496

   ,      .

           .
    !

----------


## UA9KZ

> . IMHO  .     RAE


 ,   .
   , ,  
    RAEM 2008
 250 QSO  226.
   22640  ,
  20326.
   .

----------


## UA9KZ

,
  .
     .
     ,     
 .
     ,  
       QSO+, 
       5NN+ .
       "".
     .
     CCC   17- .
        .
   ,   .
 ,   .

----------


## UA9KZ

> .  5NNTT1.   .    -   .  ?


  .
      .
  "  CW" .

   RAEM   
 ,       QSO.

   5NN+   .

       "  ",  
 .


   5NN.
       .
     .
     .

     QSO.
  .  ,     .

----------


## UA9KZ

> -  5NN.


 ,       .

   : RST+ .
 ( RST +    ).
   .

  ,     ,
   .

    !!!

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,       .  ,    ,     " CW" - ,  .


 ,      .
    .     
      .
    RAEM.
        .

----------


## UA9KZ

.
 .  
   .
     .

----------


## UA9KZ

.
      .
    RST+QSO+.
    QSO+.
         .


    ,   QSB   
  -    .
        .
      .
  ,    ,    .

 .       
 .
  ..  ..

 ,       
   .    
   .

     .
  -20 .
 279 QSO   36089  .

 , SORRY


   RAEM,  .

----------


## RV9UP

> RAEM,  .


   .        RAEM.

73
UP

----------


## UA3RW

CWGET

----------


## AlexL

!  !

----------


## RV9UP

> CWGET


, RAEM      .       CWGET            .         .        .   .    .   .


73
UP

----------


## DL5XJ

> ,  . ! !  -   ( N).!  - !  5  ,  ,    .         . ...


     (  )  5.      73, TU, QSL..     ""   .         -         ( ,  5NN).            ,   . 
 .  ,    ..?    ,   ?   ,   .
   12 .    DL,     -.     20 -10 .

----------


## UT2UU

5NN ,   -     :Smile: 
 :Crazy:

----------


## Nick UA3TW

, 5NN ,   DX serial   N1MM,    RAEM,        N1MM.      .     , ,        500 , - ,      ,    RST,    ,   ,  ,    .         -         .    MORSE RUNNER        ,  RAEM  IOTA ,     .              .     RUNNER     .

----------


## DL5XJ

> :-)
>     RST, 5nn  .
>  "",  ,       :-)


  :Very Happy:        .    ,  ... .

     RV9UP    rst,     .          : 5  () 54N ( ) 10 .
 n1mm   5 .
  ,        " "  . 

   ,       F-.      ?  ?     599??? 

 :    ..   . IMHO, -       .     .      ,      .    ,    .  ,       .

----------


## RK3TD

:
 QRP.   .    .
      12 .  1.5  20.
32 QSO.   ...)
   ..

----------

> ...  :    ..   . IMHO, -       .     .      ,      .    ,    .  ,       .


   ,     .       -     ,     5NNTT1.    .

           -      !         .      (   ).  , " "    .

 ,  ,    ,              ,     ,        .        (UA3BN),      ""     RAEM.        ,   ,      UPOL,   .

----------


## DL5XJ

> ..  ,   RAEM         ? ..


     ,   .
  "exchange" . RST       exchange  .    n1mm, win-test, rck       rst.  n1mm (,    RAEM)        5  exchange.        .

  5     .      .    ,  - -     .    !?     .

----------


## RV9UP

> ,  - -     .


   ,       :
http://www.srr.ru/CONTEST/cup_raem_ru_09.php
" 
     : 
  ,   001; 
        1 ; 
  ( N (.Nord)  S (.Sud)      ); 
       1 ; 
  ( O (.Ost)  W (.West)      ). 
H, RW9HZZ        001 57N85O, RX0LWC - 001 44N133O. 
...skipped..."

http://www.srr.ru/CONTEST/cup_raem_engl_09.php
"4. Exchange
Serial number of QSO, since 001 and participant's geographical coordinates, degree values only (!) with hemisphere indicator in German language: N-Nord (Northern), S-Sud(Southern), W-West (Western) and O-Ost (Eastern) Hemispheres. For instance, RW9HZZ and RX0LWC have "001 57N85O" and "001 44N133O" exchange numbers respectively.
...skipped..."

 -  RST  ?

73
UP

----------


## AlexL

5.    599,       (/).    1   13N34W ( )    " ".      100 .    -      2  .      40 (    !).   ,    30 QSO/.   -    -     .   ,    !    - ,  ! 73!

----------


## RK1NA

> 5,       5 ...


     5%  .        . 

HNY

----------


## RV9UP

> 


    .   :Laughing:  
       ?
 -  .     .      .   :Crazy:  

    ,   .         .




> RAEM-2010


,  .   :!:  


73
UP

----------

""  .
   ,           ,             8O 
 ,     ,       "-".  :Smile:  
  ,     ,    !!! :wink:

----------

